
Cyclone Chapala to bring record-breaking rain to Yemen and Oman - lisper
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2015/10/29/cyclone_chapala_to_bring_record_breaking_rain_to_yemen_and_oman.html
======
mkempe
What's the difference between history and "recorded history"?

~~~
lisper
Just that: recorded history is recorded. History in general may or may not be
recorded. For example, the exodus from Africa is part of human history, but it
is not part of recorded history. Recorded history only goes back about 5000
years or so. History goes back a lot further than that.

~~~
mkempe
What is prehistory?

~~~
lisper
It's shorthand for "before the start of recorded history", i.e. the set of
historical events that happened earlier than about 5000 years ago.

